# 87 audi 5k cs turbo motor question



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

this is my first audi and i know nothing about them.. i recently got an 87 audi 5000 csqt and was wondering what turbo it had. Also, i heard there was a 20v and a 10v head on those and i think it was the 'MB' code that housed the 20v (correct me if im wrong) and i just would like to know where the engine code was on this car and what kind of power it has(hp/tq.) , how much boost the stock turbo puts out, and any slight mods other than intake and exhaust i can do to get a little more power out of it. one more thing,, if there are any known common problems i should look out for and maintnace things(other than tune up and oil changes) that i should be aware of. thanks for your time and any responses are very much appreciated. thanks in advance http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scott by BOSTON (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: 87 audi 5k cs turbo motor question (secretproject3)*

85 5K turbo is the KH (http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/trouble_shooting/pinout.html#oseven)
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/...ml#mc
87 5K is the MC 1 and MC 2 in the 5K / 200 series (10 Valves).
1 2 signafies # of knock sensors and the compression is higher a bit in the MC 2? 8.4 : 1 vs 7.8 : 1.
91 200 20V is the 3B motor (217 HP cross flow head). 
AFAIK all there I-5 turbos are K24/26
Yours seems to be a K 26.
Yours probably puts out between 150 and 162 HP (rated).
Audifans.com and more info at Chris Miller's web page and http://www.SJMautotechnik.com for the specifics.
-Scott by BOSTON

_Modified by Scott by BOSTON at 1:08 PM 1-10-2005_

_Modified by Scott by BOSTON at 1:09 PM 1-10-2005_

_Modified by Scott by BOSTON at 1:19 PM 1-10-2005_


_Modified by Scott by BOSTON at 1:21 PM 1-10-2005_


----------



## secretproject3 (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: 87 audi 5k cs turbo motor question (Scott by BOSTON)*

thank you very much man


----------

